# shad



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Any shad caught on the Rapp yet? Been a few years but my health has improved so I am going to give it a go this year.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been checking the shad cam at Boshers Dam the last few weeks, and have yet to see a shad. But I heard that there has been a catch reported at Fletchers in the Potomac, so if that's true they should be in more southern rivers. 

In the past, up here they would be caught as incidental by the comms in nets long before they moved up into the rivers. 

If this warmer weather holds up, they should be moving up into the rivers soon.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Thanks big jim. I saw one report somewhere that hickory shad were under the rt one bridge and up in the rocks also. I am going to ride down and check it out in the next couple days. My concern is the water being high and muddy.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yes, been catching them in Fredericksburg for a week. Here is one where I took a kid fishing for the first fish he's ever caught. All in, he caught 5, which of course isnt that much for shad, but he wouldn't stop talking about it to his parents.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Great job Husky! I have taken kids and adults for their first catch many times in my 71 years. I rather see a kid catch fish than catch them myself. No better feeling than that.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Kenmefish said:


> Great job Husky! I have taken kids and adults for their first catch many times in my 71 years. I rather see a kid catch fish than catch them myself. No better feeling than that.


Yes, the key is to put them on fish their first time out!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Way to go HuskyMD.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Lipyourown said:


> Way to go HuskyMD.


Thanks Matt. I wasnt trying for the trickery on the size of the fish int he picture. He was afraid to hold the fish so I was holding the line with one hand and taking the picture with the other. So the fish was out in front of him a little bit, making it appear a little larger than it really was.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

HuskyMD said:


> Thanks Matt. I wasnt trying for the trickery on the size of the fish int he picture. He was afraid to hold the fish so I was holding the line with one hand and taking the picture with the other. So the fish was out in front of him a little bit, making it appear a little larger than it really was.


At first glance that fish looks massive, but now that you mention it I see that he is holding the rod with both hands and not the fish


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

afout07 said:


> At first glance that fish looks massive, but now that you mention it I see that he is holding the rod with both hands and not the fish


yeah, going for full disclosure. It WAS a good size shad, but the picture makes it look like the largest shad of the spring.


----------

